# Orchid Inn Paph sanderianum Flask



## suzyquec (May 13, 2016)

Following David's lead I could not resist buying one of Sam's flasks. These are the same breeding of 'Red Delight' X Bionic Man' AM/CCE/AOS and I was very luck as it was the last available until later this summer. Unlike David I prefer to keep the puck partially intact and place it on a good mixture of fine orchiata, sponge rock and charcoal. Once they are established and happy I will transfer them to a couple of group pots to continue growing. I have placed them in low lights and will add Inocucor for a few days and then weekly for the first few months. Wish me luck and maybe David and I can compare notes as we go.


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

When did you get it? Purchase?


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 13, 2016)

They look great! All these sanderianum posts lately really make me want to get one, what a shame they're so darn expensive! Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2016)

troy said:


> When did you get it? Purchase?



"Sam" = Orchid Inn


----------



## troy (May 14, 2016)

I looked and did not see these, how much was the flask?


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 14, 2016)

$200 I believe


----------



## troy (May 14, 2016)

Thats not bad, they just grow sssssllloooowwww lol... post progress pics every 3 or 4 months


----------



## SlipperMatt (May 14, 2016)

Wonderdul group of little sanderianums. Looks very well. Are you using led light above this community pot? Good luck to growing them healthy and be patient!


----------



## Justin (May 14, 2016)

Nice! Good luck


----------



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your good wishes. Troy I purchased this past Wednesday and Sam shipped the same day, they arrived Friday. I could not have asked for better service. Matt, I have them in a window set back for low natural light for the first week of so and then I will move them with the rest of my babies under the led grow lights. I'll post as they progress but I know this is a long term commitment.

Now I'm off to the Redlands Show to pick up some flasks I ordered from Peruflora and yes I have it bad! 

Susan


----------



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2016)

It's like planting a seedling fruit tree and waiting years for it to produce. Orchids = trees


----------



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

I had a vendor at the Redlands show tell me that an orchid I was interested in would probably bloom in the next 6 months, all I could think was wow that was a very short time when compared to the sanderianum seedlings that would probably take 10 years!


----------



## orchidman77 (May 14, 2016)

Susan, these looks pristine! Sam's shipping is perfect. Such beautiful little plants -- I'm looking forward to comparing our progress on our sandies! Best of luck, 

David


----------



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

David

It will be fun to compare notes over the years.......

Susan


----------

